# Sundries supplies



## mikesmith181 (Mar 24, 2013)

Evening lads, I'm going to start playing around with some wax, see what I can produce, my question is where is good to get all the waxes, solvents and dyes.
Thanks in advance


----------



## cragglemieSTer (Oct 5, 2008)

initially all your supplies can be sourced on the bay mate


----------



## mikesmith181 (Mar 24, 2013)

Is there any dedicated companies that do it, the oils dies and solvents worry me incase I get the wrong stuff.


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

I have my kit I may be letting go if your interested


----------



## RumblyTripod (Jan 12, 2009)

I have recently started dabbling in this, 
Got some wax from ebay and also greygate.com .
For fragrance and dyes I used whicksnwhacks.com and also 4candles.co.uk. the liquid dyes from whicks work great. Loads of fragrances on ebay also, as long as they are oil based you are good.
Inittialy I recommend the spirito de dodo, for your solvent. Gives you consistently good results allowing you to experiment with wax ratios and other oils, butters etc without making unusable crap. Plus saves a lot initialy buying loads of solvents only to find they are no good.
But I suppose this is technically cheating as dodo have done most of the work, but for the beginner I think its the best option.
For pots I used naturallythinking.com. They are fine and do the job but not retail quality so if you find some better ones let us know.
Cheers


----------

